# How long does super glue last?



## transcendation

Super glue eventually loses its strength and the things glued just fall apart, right?

How long can I expect superglued miniatures to hold together?


----------



## Greylock

Super glue will hold forever, given the correct circumstances. It doesn't hold up well to excessive handling or shearing though. For miniatures, I don't recommend using CA glues if you want a miniature that will last. CA is great for other things, modeling and such, but miniatures tend to get some abuse. Two part epoxy is what you should use.

hth


----------



## Silverblade The Ench

Super glues hold up best when the two surfaces are flat, clean and fit together with no gaps, in such circumstances it's INCREDIBLY strong.

For example, when basing, I file the base of mini smooth and smooth base a bit clean with a knife etc. I'ts practically unbreakable, short of carefully getting a knife into the joint nd prying apart.

For larger gaps, aye, epoxy is needed, and if it's substantial, I use metal pins as well.
Drill holes to mate up, put a cut panel pin nail or such in to hole with epoxy glue, and epoxy it all.


----------

